# [solved] ACPI Error - core2duo - (not) a microcode issue

## ulenrich

I have a spare partition I wanted to try Gentoo~unstable with Gnome. My Gentoo-kde~unstableMostly installation runs well. But this new I get :

```
kernel: ACPI Warning: \_SB_.PCI0.IXVE.IGPU._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20130725/nsarguments-95)
```

 Both have Systemd-208. The new when booting turns black monitor, no keyboard anymore ....

The installations are nearly the same but:

Gentoo-kde:  

sys-apps/microcode-data-20130222

Gentoo~Gnome~new: 

sys-apps/microcode-data-20130906

Google search finds issues of users having intel-core-2-duo with Ubuntu-13-10

also suggesting some "new" got them hit by this failure - nothing solved, but they considered proprietary nvidia or,and NVRAM issues.Last edited by ulenrich on Wed Nov 06, 2013 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mbar

ssh to the machine and compare dmesg output on both Gentoo installations. You'll get something like this:

```
[    3.959718] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x10

[    3.961726] microcode: CPU0 updated to revision 0x16, date = 2013-08-08

[    3.961893] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x10

[    3.963023] microcode: CPU1 updated to revision 0x16, date = 2013-08-08

[    3.963193] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x10

[    3.964260] microcode: CPU2 updated to revision 0x16, date = 2013-08-08

[    3.964408] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x40651, pf=0x40, revision=0x10

[    3.965542] microcode: CPU3 updated to revision 0x16, date = 2013-08-08

```

Only then you'll know if the revision of the microcode for your CPU really differs.

----------

## ulenrich

Very thanks!

The issue wasn't the microcode: It was an out of sync initrd!

During upgrading proprietary nvidia-driver and finding the correct patch with linux-3.11 I reordered my 

dracut -H initrd $version

before the build of the proprietary module, to not ever erroring out: This resulted a wrong modules.dep in initrd

Or it was a chroot issue when building the nvidia module ... I do not know for now.

----------

